# Southern Utah Grouse and Pheasants?



## RabbitSlayer48 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am new to the site and new to hunting in Utah. I run a beagle on bunnies and birds, and enjoy all upland hunting. I also calling coyotes. 

After looking at the map of where pheasants are planted I am wondering if it is worth hunting Quichapa Lake or the walk in area near minersville? Is it crowded on opening weekend? I'm off during the week. Would it be better to go during the week, or will all the birds be slaughtered by then?

Also I'm interested in hunting grouse in southern utah. I read that there are some near pine valley, but that there was a fire recently. Is it worth trying this area for grouse? 

I am always looking for new hunting and fishing buddies. I will be at sand hallow bass fishing tmrw if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

It get real busy opening day at quich and walk access by minersville i hunt them both on the grouse hunt i hunt ceadar mountain


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Would anyone mind sharing best access point for Quichipa? I am guessing to the east but I'm completely new at pheasant.

Also thinking I'll be heading over to WIAs around Minersville. Are most folks busting through the grass/brush on the road side or is crossing the river common? That is an appealing option for a day of cast and blast. 

Appreciate any help. If that is asking for too much detail I understand but hoping to get a taste of a new hunt.


----------

